# help!!!!!i have a problem



## greengti6991 (May 22, 2006)

ok long story short i sold my car to a bro in law and hes trying to sell it back 6 months later. now its a 96 surf green gti 2.0L 8v but he has destroyed it he doesnt know how to drive clutch at all and he leaves the windows open when it rains and has many little and some server problems but the engin is strong and the fraim is in good condition what i need t ok know and what im having troubles with is how much sould i ask 4 it or if its even worth restoring. now i wana make it into the dream i had for it 4 years ago but just didnt have the money and had to sell it for funature for my baby boy but if anybody could help me figure out a price id b very thankfull


----------



## tomslik (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: help!!!!!i have a problem (greengti6991)*

That run on sentence is a little hard to follow(understand). What do you want to know? What you should pay for it, what it's worth, what you should get for it after its been restored to "dream" state or what you should to/with it?


----------



## spasticone (May 31, 2004)

*Re: help!!!!!i have a problem (tomslik)*

Sounds like it's worth about 250 bucks.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: help!!!!!i have a problem (spasticone)*

I'd go $200 and work up to $250. I see guys find running Corrados for $300 now and then. If you've never restored a car, you cannot imagine what it will cost to restore. Starting from a bucket and working your way up always costs more in time, effort and $$$ than starting with a somewhat maintained car. 
With a car that has been somewhat maintained, you can swap/sell some parts you remove to get back some $$$ back as you go. When you start from an unmaintained vehicle, you start from a bucket of basically worthless parts. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I'd only go $200 because it's in one piece, making it easy to move the project from his driveway to your's.


----------

